# PKDs build



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice! Looking good keep it up


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

19's look so good on these cars


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks real good! IMO When you get the K&N Intake, buy an Injen filter for it to replace the K&N one, they tend to be not so great at all.


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

Appreciate it guys!This car is my first 4 door and I think its coming along nicely.I'll keep this thread updated as soon as the next mod comes in.


----------



## Rey_2swoll (Dec 30, 2016)

Dude this looks good something how I wanted to do my Cruze. Mine is still in he process.

How low did you go ?


----------



## fubar121 (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks awesome!! Whats her name ?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice Cruze


----------

